# Advice wanted: purchasing pistol for CC / home defense



## Bobcat78 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all,

I recently acquired my CCW permit and going to be shopping around for a pistol. Any recommendations for where to look, whether to buy new or used, as well as recommended models? Looking to spend under $600


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Go to someplace that rents and shoot 3 or 4 and see what you really like OR go to your club and several will; ;let you shoot their guns.

Decide what you want and then call Guns Galore for inventory check and buy it. Guns wont spend an hour showing 3 or 4 cause they work on commission.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad you are taking the leap, but way too many unanswered questions to provide answers. The advice above to try out a few pistols first is spot on; what I like, you may hate, and what fits me may not fit you.

How many pistols have you shot before? DA/SA, SA, or trigger action? Double stack or single stack? Small pistol or large? Where and how and how often do you plan to carry? Do you have issues with recoil? Are you prepared to clean, maintain and store it? Do you have access to a range to practice?

The answers all vary accordingly, and I’m sure I’ve missed a few questions.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

CC... get what you want. Home defense.. get a shotgun. Or a dog.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Get a shotgun for home protection. Pistols work but nothing beats a shotgun in your home for a home invasion. Point N Pull. Get a good pistol for carry. Something you draw and fire. No safeties to think about or hammers to cock. Draw and fire. Simple. I love Glocks. It's all I own for carry defense against bipeds. Some don't care for them. K.I.S.S. is what to remember. Flashy, Sexy pistols don't win gun fights. Reliable ones do.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just get a religious pamphlet and set it next to you bed. If anyone breaks in ask them if “they would like to talk with you about god”


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Your skill level is key.

In a self defense situation you want to KISS....

Keep It Simple, Stupid.

You want something that will go bang when you pull the trigger. Ideally - something you can keep loaded. Your home situation has a lot to do with that. If you have kids - you have to prevent their access to weapons.

If you MUST keep it unloaded - you need something you can load - in the dark - with shakey hands.

The shotgun is good - but requires two hands. And you really should have a phone in your hand calling the Marines for backup. Your job isn' t to take out the bad guy - your job is to ensure your and your families survival. So gun first - phone a quick 2 nd.

My personal choice for those who have few hours on the range is a compact revolver with the largest caliber you can handle.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Location is key once again.

Ruger will repair guns that are bought used. So will Taurus, although you will use the warranty .

I usually carry a Gen 1 Ruger LCP 380ACP in my sweatpants front pocket

The Kahr PM9 9mm Luger works good with my Wranglers front pocket.

Glock Toe is a real thing. I Israeli carry My G19.5 in a shoulder holster ( ElsiePea ) as primary.

I don't care for the Ruger LC9 Gen 1. It has a high bore axis leading to muzzle flip and greater perceived recoil.

A Charter Arms Bulldog is a 44 Special that can be hard to handle, but you can't run hot ammo like Underwood anyways. I have Charters Arms loads only in some reloading manuals. No Elmer Keith loads. 

185 gr Hollow Base Wadcutter ( HBWC ), over some Unique are pleasant to shoot.

Federal sells something like match champion 44 special wadcutters, Winchester 200 gr Silvertips actually expand.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

I got one of the Ruger LCP .380s last year because the local shop had a sale I simply could not pass up. $229.

It had since become my primary carry piece - when in shorts.


Love it.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I paid $250 for a used one with holster, ammo, and a couple magazines. Same guy I picked up the Bluntnose PM9 from.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh...Don't skimp on cost. Cheap guns and reliability don't go together.


----------



## Bobcat78 (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks all. I do have several shotguns, but I keep the long guns in a gun safe in my basement and our bedroom is on the second story. Also have 2 little ones so want to be able to keep the gun hidden/out of reach but easily accessible. In the class the guy said to always have the ammo and gun hidden in separate but easily accessible locations. I have not shot many pistols in my lifetime, my grandfather's old Colt .45 (man that thing kicked and I couldn't hit anything with it) and more recently a Glock .45, plus the little .22 Ruger we used in class.

I suppose I want something that is also easy to conceal and transport legally, is dependable, and can be loaded quickly in the dark. Once I narrow it down to a type I'll have to go to the local range here and rent a couple of different models To test out.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Bobcat78 said:


> Thanks all. I do have several shotguns, but I keep the long guns in a gun safe in my basement and our bedroom is on the second story. Also have 2 little ones so want to be able to keep the gun hidden/out of reach but easily accessible. In the class the guy said to always have the ammo and gun hidden in separate but easily accessible locations. I have not shot many pistols in my lifetime, my grandfather's old Colt .45 (man that thing kicked and I couldn't hit anything with it) and more recently a Glock .45, plus the little .22 Ruger we used in class.
> 
> I suppose I want something that is also easy to conceal and transport legally, is dependable, and can be loaded quickly in the dark. Once I narrow it down to a type I'll have to go to the local range here and rent a couple of different models To test out.


Last year I bought the G43X. It's worth a look. Factory mags hold 10. Bought the shield S15 mags which are steel and double stack and hold 15. Very reliable magazines and feeding is flawless. Check that pistol out. Very comfortable unlike many Glocks to most people. My LE pricing is very good but they run around 500.00 I think for civilian purchase. You won't be disappointed in that model. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

My bedroom gun is a Ruger LC9S Pro. No safety. One in the pipe and it goes BANG. I don't have kids, so that makes a big difference. If the wife would ever have to use it she would never be able to figure out a thumb safety.
House gun is an old Ithica 20 ga. slamfire pump with buckshot. And a dog.


----------



## sweet lou (Jan 14, 2018)

I carry a Ruger lcp380 in a pocket holster in front with a magazine with one more round, easier to hold and the pocket holster holds the gun upright to draw. But that is just me you might be different.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

My in house gun is a Smith 610.

10mm revolver. It takes clips - 6 cartridges go on a flats spring steel "star clip" - which loads into the gun. A revolver that easily reloads in under 2 seconds. I keep 3 extra clips alongside it. 

Not an apartment dweller's gun.

10mm is to 40 S+W as .357 mag is to 38 special.


(And yes - it shoots 40 S+W as well.)


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

onlinebiker said:


> Your skill level is key.
> 
> In a self defense situation you want to KISS....
> 
> ...


hmm not sure having a phone in one hand and gun in the other is the best idea, you should keep 2 hands on the gun at all times when you need to take a shot. Call the police after you eliminate the threat, besides leaving an embarassing last words to 911, theres nothing a phone is going to do to help you survive a home invasion unless you possibly live directly next to the police department and they show up quicker than you can clear your own house. If you are protecting your family have one of them call the police so you can prepare for an encounter instead of multi tasking. 

Im taking the scatter gat 10 times out of 10 with my pistol as backup.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Own and carry a pistol you can be proud to own and carry :



























Steel and Walnut vs. Plastic and Plastic


9mm Hi-Power


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

bobberbill said:


> CC... get what you want. Home defense.. get a shotgun. Or a dog.


I have both., 2 Mastiffs and a couple of shot guns. A couple of years ago most houses around me got broken in to. But I always let my Mastiffs run free. My house was never touched but both sides of me were. The shotgun never gets used but I will use it if I have to.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Sharkbait11 said:


> hmm not sure having a phone in one hand and gun in the other is the best idea, you should keep 2 hands on the gun at all times when you need to take a shot. Call the police after you eliminate the threat, besides leaving an embarassing last words to 911, theres nothing a phone is going to do to help you survive a home invasion unless you possibly live directly next to the police department and they show up quicker than you can clear your own house. If you are protecting your family have one of them call the police so you can prepare for an encounter instead of multi tasking.
> 
> Im taking the scatter gat 10 times out of 10 with my pistol as backup.


It is self evident that in a firing situation you drop the phone.

Calling after the fact is not going to look good in court. You shoot someone - you ARE going to court. Your job is NOT to eliminate the threat. Your job is to avoid a confrontation as best you can. Be the agressor and you WILL find our legal system is not your friend.

Think I' m full of crap?


Your funeral pal.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm set on guns, I need a Cricket !


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Cute Dawg


----------

